# Tell me about Nova Scotia



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

Do they have Timeshares in Nova Scotia
What is the best way to get to NS from Maine

http://novascotia.com/en/home/default.aspx


----------



## Marvin (Mar 2, 2006)

*Your questions*

I answered one of your requests for info several days ago, and you did not acknowledge my response.  So, I will only take time for this note this time.


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 2, 2006)

I do not know of any TS's in NS but that does not mean that there aren't any! Try going to www.novascotia.com where you can order the "Doers' & Dreamers' Guide" which is an excellent publication of NS Dept of Tourism.
 From Maine you can take the ferry or drive.


----------



## merc (Mar 2, 2006)

There is one in RCI.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

*Found this article on The Timeshare Beat*

White Point - Nova Scotia 

[link deleted at poster's request]


----------



## spoon (Mar 2, 2006)

*Best Way to NS from Maine*

We went to NS last summer and we took the high speed Hydro-Cat out of Bar Harbor, Me. to Yarmouth, NS.  It is pricey but quick and easy.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 6, 2006)

*Maps*

Just received the following 
Canada Maps from our Motor Club

Alberta 
British Columbia   
Manitoba

*Atlantic Canada
Maritime Provinces  * 

Ontario   
Quebec
Saskatchewan


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 6, 2006)

*ConfederationBridge.com*

Anyone drove - rode - or - walked - across:

Canada`s Confederation Bridge - Toll $40.50

http://confederationbridge.com/


----------



## grest (Mar 6, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Anyone drove - rode - or - walked - across:
> 
> Canada`s Confederation Bridge - Toll $40.50
> 
> http://confederationbridge.com/


Yep, we have...quite a sight!

Also, we have taken the CAT ferry to Nova Scotia and have driven to NS through Maine and New Brunswick.  Both very nice.  
By the way, if you're going to take the time to visit Nova Scotia, I would stay longer and visit Prince Edward Island as well.
Connie


----------



## X-ring (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Just received the following
> Canada Maps from our Motor Club



The materials and maps from NS tourism are great and probably more useful so make sure you that you order them.

If there around early July, don't miss the Nova Scotia Military Tattoo in Halifax. If there in October, don't miss the Celtic Colours Festival in Cape Breton.

One way or another, don't miss taking a trip around the Cabot Trail on Cape Breton Island. One stop not to miss on the Trail is the Gaelic College in St. Ann's where you can observe while the Gaelic language, as well as the traditional arts of piping, fiddling, dancing etc., are being taught.  

On the way to Cape Breton, stop in Antigonish the friendly small town that is home to St. Francis Xavier University and get a glimpse why, year after year, it is rated as Canada's #1 university.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Anyone drove - rode - or - walked - across:
> 
> Canada`s Confederation Bridge - Toll $40.50
> 
> http://confederationbridge.com/



Note that you pay when leaving the Island only. The extremely budget-conscious may want to consider taking the bridge onto the Island (free), and then take the ferry to the mainland at Wood Island, NS when leaving (lesser charge, I think). 

I didn't find much to see on the bridge itself as you can't see to the side off the bridge very well. A brief stretch just after the crest provides a view straight ahead across to the land on the other side but didn't do that much for me.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 7, 2006)

spoon said:
			
		

> We went to NS last summer and we took the high speed Hydro-Cat out of Bar Harbor, Me. to Yarmouth, NS.



Once in NS, keep on the north shore and stop in Digby (for the biggest and absolutely best scallops in the world) and visit the Annapolis Royal/Port Royal area. From there go south across Kejimikujik N.P. and drive the south shore to Halifax stopping in Lunenburg (UNESCO Heritage site), and the pretty towns of Mahone Bay and Chester (lots of $$$$ here!).  

Once past Chester, you may want to take the longer route (333) to Halifax around St. Margaret's Bay for a quick visit to much painted and much photographed Peggy's Cove. I know of prettier spots in the area but they're further off the beaten tourist path.


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 11, 2008)

*Weather in Late Fall*

My son is getting married and is thinking about spending his honeymoon in NS and staying at White Point.  Does anyone know anything about this resort?  Is it the closest to PEI?  They want to see Green Gables.  

What would the weather be like in late Oct thru the begining of December?  I know it isn't swiming weather but would there be snow or just chilly?

How easy is it to get from this resort to PEI and the sites in NS?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I drove over the Confederation bridge a few years ago. It's long. It also ended up hurting rather than helping the tourist industry as it made it easier to be a daytripper where, before, it was enough of a hassle to get there by ferry that you usually stayed at least a night. I think the ferry still runs from NS. I recall a tourism agency in PEI that will actually find and book lodging for you if you call.

I go to Halifax about every other year, mainly for the military tattoo. I love the place. Beer is a religion there. It makes feel priestly. I'm still trying to work my way through all 62 beers on tap at Maxwell's Plum. Alexander Keiths does a nice brewery tour. There are festivals of some sort going on almost every week to boost tourism--jazz, rock, films, Scottish, Celtic etc.

Some of the little secret pleasures we found in PEI (locals wouldn't be caught dead doing the touristy stuff in Anneland) included the College of Piping in Summerside where people come from all over to learn piping, drumming and Celtic dancing and put on free shows during the day and a big show at night and the Culinary Institute of Canada in Charlottetown where you can get a gourmet meal at a bargain price. An intersting factoid I picked up while there is that the Scottish culture is still so pure in NS and PEI, that people in Scotland send their kids there to see it. Of course, as I found when I was in Ontario last week, nothing is a bargain in Canada now that the looney is no longer worth 65 cents US and there's a 14 percent sales tax.


----------



## theo (Jun 27, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> White Point - Nova Scotia
> 
> _link removed at OP's request_



I couldn't actually get this link to work, but I do know from prior attempts of my own to get into White Point (including direct communications with staff there) that there are only actually about 10 timeshare units there, in total. Accordingly, your chances of trading into the facility in the summer months are somewhere squarely between slim and none. Off season might be another story.


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2008)

hvsteve1 said:


> there's a 14 percent sales tax.



Actually the tax is now 13% so you have no excuse not to visit


----------

